# What"ts yuor Glow Frankie Number ?



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Well keeping this ON TOPIC I just got 3 Glow Big Frankies today
# 172...#200...#201... #172 is a Gift and will be on a plane this weekend :thumbsup:
What number did you get?...And are you hoarding them away or are you going to build them ???
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> What number did you get?
> Mcdee


I believe I got #172.......
Thanks again Denis!:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:

Chris.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

#88 on one box. The other I didn't check.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

#53 and #211.
#211 matches my DrJ WF and Chiller versions and my Glow Invisible man!

MMM


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> I believe I got #172.......
> Thanks again Denis!:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:
> 
> Chris.


Indeed you did Chris :thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

162!

Thanks Moebius for a dream come true!

BIG FRANKIE!
BIG FRANKIE!
BIG FRANKIE!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Number 4, to go with my number 4 hydes and Invisible Man.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

065 & 066


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool Otto got #4 :thumbsup: Anyone else get into the Top Ten? Like who got #1...I need his name and address and when does he leave for work in the morning....just wondering...just wondering...
Mcdee


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

003, 029 and 033 over here! THANKS FRANK!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

215 here:thumbsup:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

#38
Since its an exclusive, its my 38 special!


----------



## John DeBlasi (Dec 31, 1999)

26................thank You Very Much !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

mcdougall said:


> Cool Otto got #4 :thumbsup: Anyone else get into the Top Ten? Like who got #1...I need his name and address and when does he leave for work in the morning....just wondering...just wondering...
> Mcdee



I have #1 myself!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Do you have any left Frank? Or are they all sold out now? Just wondering.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

I do have some left. I've been trying to make sure they go to fans that want them, not anyone looking to resell on ebay. I just hate to see what some of them have gone for! If you know any one looking still, point them my way!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

A_hem_... :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## dmz (Oct 22, 2008)

Got my Glow Big Frankie today for Xmas (thanks to the the wife!!!)...it's not numbered, instead it says SAMPLE where the numbers should be. Any one have any idea what that means? 
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes...it means the value of that kit just went up ... Wheather it is a sticker error or it was meant to be a promo kit it is a rarity in an already rare and limited run...congrats :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## unkljune (Mar 6, 2002)

*glow big frankie*

how can i get one? i've try to email moebius , but vista won't let me.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I just email them at [email protected]
or pm him right here http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/private.php?do=newpm&u=38968
Either way you should get in touch with Frank :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## unkljune (Mar 6, 2002)

*thnx*

just want to say thnx, sorry about not staying on subject.................thnx again


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

unkljune said:


> just want to say thnx, sorry about not staying on subject.................thnx again


Staying on Topic???...Hell I'm the king of going off Topic:wave:
No sweatski unkljune :thumbsup:...besides looking to acquire a Glow Big Frankie so you can enter the kits' number is right on Topic  Hey and this gives me time to apologize to everyone for my spelling mistakes in the Title but in my defense I have been using a lot of glue lately :drunk:
Mcdee


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

dmz said:


> Got my Glow Big Frankie today for Xmas (thanks to the the wife!!!)...it's not numbered, instead it says SAMPLE where the numbers should be. Any one have any idea what that means?
> Thanks,
> Dan


Just wanted to comment on what was made. There are 237 FL kits as everyone has seen. There were 3 that were numbered, but put in standard boxes. Packaging mistake. There are 25 that were done as samples to send out here and there, not made to be released to the public. This should cover all of the FL kits out there, 240 numbered between both boxes, and 25 "SAMPLE" marked kits.


----------

